# Claudio Lippi condurrà Domenica In 2017/18



## fabri47 (17 Agosto 2017)

Come annunciato dal giornalista Alberto Dandolo su Dagospia, *Claudio Lippi *condurrà la prossima edizione di *Domenica In* al fianco di *Cristina Parodi* e che andrà in onda su Rai 1 a partire da settembre 2017. 

Lippi, dunque, dopo la lunga esperienza a Buona Domenica su Canale 5 tanti anni fa, tornerà a condurre un programma pomeridiano del dì di festa, ma stavolta sulla rete concorrente. 

Negli ultimi anni, il conduttore è stato ospite fisso e presentatore de La Prova del Cuoco di Antonella Clerici e giurato in Tale e Quale Show condotto da Carlo Conti.


----------



## gabuz (17 Agosto 2017)

Il nuovo che avanza....


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Agosto 2017)

Le ultime volte che l'ho visto faticava a parlare per più di 5 minuti di fila..come possa condurre una trasmissione da 4 ore non lo so...

Personaggio che una volta adoravo ma ormai davvero "vecchio" in tutti i sensi..

ma sta gente dello spettacolo in pensione non ci va mai? Possibile che si rovinino tutti e debbano lavorare a 70 anni dopo aver gudagnato fiori di milioni?


----------



## smallball (25 Agosto 2017)

personaggio bollito da tempo


----------

